# substrate barriers



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

I generally use rocks but I'd imagine any kind of rigid plastic should work.


----------



## d33pVI (Oct 28, 2015)

Have you ever seen any of The Green Machine's YouTube videos? They sell substrate supports, which I'm pretty sure are just black corrugated plastic sheets. Any sort of rigid plastic should work.


----------



## Torched61 (Jun 7, 2016)

d33pVI said:


> Have you ever seen any of The Green Machine's YouTube videos? They sell substrate supports, which I'm pretty sure are just black corrugated plastic sheets. Any sort of rigid plastic should work.


I did, but since TGM is based in the UK I didn't want to get involved in international orders/shipping. Thanks though.


----------



## AdamTill (Jan 22, 2015)

They just use a green version of this:
Coroplast 48 in. x 96 in. x 0.157 in. White Corrugated Plastic Sheet-CP4896S - The Home Depot


----------



## Torched61 (Jun 7, 2016)

AdamTill said:


> They just use a green version of this:
> Coroplast 48 in. x 96 in. x 0.157 in. White Corrugated Plastic Sheet-CP4896S - The Home Depot


Fantastic, thanks!


----------



## AdamTill (Jan 22, 2015)

Sure thing. It comes in sheet anywhere from 4x8' to little offcut squares. Election signs are made from the stuff too if you can find some old ones.


----------

